# Weird SwiftKey issue



## User (28 Jan 2018)




----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2018)

I am using it for this post and it seems to be working correctly! (Android 6.0)


----------



## srw (8 Feb 2018)

Predictive text? Buggered. This site only. Selectively. 

Android using Google keyboard.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Feb 2018)

All seems fine on a kindle fire


----------



## User32269 (8 Feb 2018)

HaviHa the same is issued, onlon with predictivp text.

That is how "having the same issue only with predictive text" comes out! Thanks for thread, thought I'd wrecked another phone!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5144732, member: 45"]@Shaun?[/QUOTE]
Shauns on a break for a while


----------



## User32269 (9 Feb 2018)

LetLet stast a thread using the bizbiza predictipr tete? CouCo give orizpr to whowhoevwho decipherd them?


----------



## Shaun (12 Feb 2018)

Seems to be an issue with Chrome version 64 on Android and Swiftkey: https://support.swiftkey.com/hc/en-...erratic?page=1#community_comment_360000024705

Check to see if there is a Chrome update and if not (_and until the Google/Swiftkey developers resolve the bug_) suggestions for a temporary fix include using an alternative web browser on your device ... or disabling the predictive text/spell checker.

Android web browsers (_links to Google Play Store for download_): Dolphin - Firefox - MS Edge - Opera

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2018)

Hmm, WTF...! I have non hahad a ny pproblem suntsunstunt I checheckcthat I am ususi ChrChr 64 with SwifSwif and now looklwloo you have done to me - PMSL - ha hahha!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2018)

Back to the semi-charged laptop!


----------



## jefmcg (28 Feb 2018)

Oh, I just raise this as a bug with switftkey, they came back within hours.



> *Ryan P* (SwiftKey)
> Feb 28, 12:57 PM PST
> Hi,
> The issue you are having is related to a recent Chrome update. We already have a fix that is live in our current beta app.* The beta app can be found here.*
> ...



Didn't think to search here, because I was seeing it on multiple sites.


----------



## jefmcg (2 Mar 2018)

Update: 


> *Ryan P* (SwiftKey)
> Mar 2, 6:07 AM PST
> Hello,
> 
> ...


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2018)

I wonder if my SwiftKey has been updated ... Well, no dodgy duplicate text yet. Looking good!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2018)

I have found a new problem with it now. Sometimes it is inserting a space instead of a punctuation character. Question mark? That worked? Exclamation! Again!

Typical (<-space instead of comma), it was working when I tried just now! Question? Comma, Exclamation! Full stop.

I had a run of it misbehaving earlier, but it has settled down now!


----------



## jefmcg (15 Mar 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I have found a new problem with it now. Sometimes it is inserting a space instead of a punctuation character. Question mark? That worked? Exclamation! Again!
> 
> Typical (<-space instead of comma), it was working when I tried just now! Question? Comma, Exclamation! Full stop.
> 
> I had a run of it misbehaving earlier, but it has settled down now!


I've notice the same. Too lazy so far to report it.

Interesting note - If you immediately hit backspace after the punctuation has failed to display, the middle word suggestion will be the word and the punctuation you typed.


----------



## Katherine (15 Mar 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I have found a new problem with it now. Sometimes it is inserting a space instead of a punctuation character. Question mark? That worked? Exclamation! Again!
> 
> Typical (<-space instead of comma), it was working when I tried just now! Question? Comma, Exclamation! Full stop.
> 
> I had a run of it misbehaving earlier, but it has settled down now!


I'm getting that too!


----------

